# Show Us Your Non Metal Strap Watches Please



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking for some inspiration prefably black face and must be not metal, rubber,plastic etc

thanks in advance


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

pana37 said:


> Looking for some inspiration prefably black face and must be not metal, rubber,plastic etc
> 
> thanks in advance


Can you be a bit less cryptic. Do you mean you want pictures of black dialed watches on leather only?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi here you go all the best woody77


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi a few more all the best woody77


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

woody77 said:


> hi here you go all the best woody77


That's pretty cool Woody

H.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Actually the Aristo is now on another strap but it's a similar Di-Modell Ikarus black leather strap with double rivets.


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

howie77 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi here you go all the best woody77
> ...


i like that cheers woody.


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


>


hi Kutusov whats the make and model of this nice watch?


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I know what you want. The first is a plastic and stainless on leather, the Tissot Bodyguard and the second is a Tissot Sideral. I think? the second would be even closer to your requirement because its thin gold metal on GR Plastic.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pana37 said:


> hi Kutusov whats the make and model of this nice watch?


Hi, it's a Volmax Aviator 45mm. The strap is an Hirsh Liberty. More info on this one here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=63383


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...and some pictures of the Di-Modell Ikarus strap:


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Anymore pls?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I am particularly taken with this Green Python right now. Have to admit it took a little while to grow on me but not long!



















I wanted the green to bring out the green lume on the Panerai.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pana37 said:


> Anymore pls?


You can always browse the weekend threads (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) where we all post what we are wearing. You'll find tons and tons of :kewlpics: there!

PS: Those threads are always on the Watch Discussion Forum and are clearly marked on their tittle by the day of the week. Here's a couple just to give you an idea of what they are and what they look like:

Last Friday thread:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68031

Saturday thread:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68041

Cheers!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Have to admit it took a little while to grow on me but not long!


I believe you!!! It looks like that python isn't well dead yet :grin:


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Black face, non-metal strap? How about



Union_Flieger_04small by wotsch, on Flickr

or



Poljot-Zivil-01small by wotsch, on Flickr

or



Komandirski_2_02 small by wotsch, on Flickr

or



Chevalier01small by wotsch, on Flickr

or



Tissot Canvas small by wotsch, on Flickr

or (actually dark blue face)



Sicura01small by wotsch, on Flickr

?

-wotsch


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

wotsch said:


> Black face, non-metal strap? How about
> 
> 
> 
> -wotsch


thats nice! i like


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> pana37 said:
> 
> 
> > Anymore pls?
> ...


yes i had a look Thanks!


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I am particularly taken with this Green Python right now. Have to admit it took a little while to grow on me but not long!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow looks a very solid watch, not sure about the strap though


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Here's my two;


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Here's my two;


this looks nice also

what brand model is it?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Black face? Check










Non-standard band? Check










Tissot Rockwatch with granite band


----------



## rokerprogz (Aug 7, 2010)

woody77 said:


> hi a few more all the best woody77


You have some really nice pieces woody .... but I can't help worry about how tight you (apparently) wear your watches!!


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

pana37 said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my two;
> ...


Thanks,

it's a Maktime (Poljot) Aviator I believe. They're fairly common and aren't too expensive either. There are normally a couple on the bay for around the Â£140 mark.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

*Timex 1980 105*










Kev


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

rokerprogz said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi a few more all the best woody77
> ...


hi my wife allways says that i do have a ridge on my wrist now as i have wearing like that for 40 years all the best woody77.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Some of mine !!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Dusty said:


> Some of mine !!


hi nice lot of watches there my favs are avia & ham ll nice all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Dave O said:


> Thanks,
> 
> it's a Maktime (Poljot) Aviator I believe. They're fairly common and aren't too expensive either. There are normally a couple on the bay for around the Â£140 mark.


Actually it isn't. Sometimes people call it a Maktime Pilot I because this one took the place of the old Poljot Pilot I. But there's no connection between this and Aviator that belongs to a different manufacturer (Volmax). According to the official website, your watch is a Maktime 3133/5211000 http://www.maktime.ru/products/maktime/notgolden/steel/3133_5211000 (3133 being the movement)

The description of the watch on the link is wrong, it states it has a moon-phase complication but that's a different model and a different movement (31679).


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Here's a little more inspiration....  What sort of thing are you looking for?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Last one..


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Oops...no! These too. :to_become_senile:

I didn't realise what a high proportion of my watches have black dials.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


>


I had forgotten all about those! Lovely watches!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

My black dial wrist watches,with straps.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Posted a watch with a bracelet. :groan:


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

some nice watches guys i have a few chronos but love em ideally a non chrono, however these russian watches look v good

whats the quality like and the timekeeping?


----------



## pana37 (Dec 12, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> Here's a little more inspiration....  What sort of thing are you looking for?


thats my fav from your collection!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

howie77 said:


> woody77 said:
> 
> 
> > hi here you go all the best woody77
> ...


hi thank you very much all the best woody77.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

pana37 said:


> some nice watches guys i have a few chronos but love em ideally a non chrono, however these russian watches look v good
> 
> whats the quality like and the timekeeping?


Excellent!! All those chronos have the 3133 movement which is an improved design of the Swiss Valjoux 7734. Much more info and a detailed review of this movement here: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=64167&hilit=3133+valjoux


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Universal Geneve 'Polerouter'.


----------

